# 40,000 mile service



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

I just scheduled my 40k mile service for tomorrow and was surprised that the dealer quoted me around $600 for the service. Quite a shock after having free service up till this one. 
I plan on talking to them in depth in the morning to learn more about what they plan on doing to justify the expense. Has anyone else already had this service done?


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 40,000 mile service (TDI_Jeffster)*

no where near it.. but I had an Altima prior to this car and I know my 60k service was up there in price..


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: 40,000 mile service (TDI_Jeffster)*

just goes to prove, nothing is free


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: 40,000 mile service (TDI_Jeffster)*

Damn! Yeah, I'd definitely want to know what's involved here. Just an oil change? Do they do a complete tune up(new plugs, wires, and rad fluid?) Tire rotation? Prostitutes? Something better be worth 600 bucks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

your owner's manual details what each service interval requires.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

My 2006 Passat 2.0t 40k was 540.. 40k are VW's big service.


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re:*

So a service that costs about $150 is going for $600???







I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Its oil change, plugs ( for my dealership), air filter, cabin filter, brakes bleed, all the electrical components checked, seals checked, bushings checked, and few other stuff. Main reason I did it was because I didnt have a place to do the work when I was at school and also then dealerships could not bitch saying I did not get service work done and deny a warranty claim.


----------



## juggs44 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted2003!* »_Its oil change, plugs ( for my dealership), air filter, cabin filter, brakes bleed, all the electrical components checked, seals checked, bushings checked, and few other stuff. Main reason I did it was because I didnt have a place to do the work when I was at school and also then dealerships could not bitch saying I did not get service work done and deny a warranty claim. 

Sorry to be cynical but the majority of the service entails "checks"....which you can do yourself in about 10 minutes, or the mechanic does while on his cellphone with his buddies in about 5. I'm not criticizing you for doing the service, I think you did the right thing, I just think the amount being charged is absurd.


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (juggs44)*

Here's the report back (sorry for the delay but I went on a 3 day trip immediately after):
My total cost was $320. Of that amount parts were roughly $80 and the rest labor. The 40k service (at my dealer anyway) consisted of; Oil change, Inspect brakes, belts, tires and exterior lights, Replace air and fuel filters, Rotate and balance tires, Replace spark plugs, Fuel system service and Reset MRI. My cabin air filter was not changed at this time, but it didn't need to be either.
There was an additional $35 shop supply charge on my bill, but the service rep gave me a coupon for 12.5% off which took off almost $40 from my bill. My out of pocket expense was $320.20
So I'm good now for another 10 weeks until my 50k oil change...


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: 40,000 mile service (TDI_Jeffster)*

I'm kind of surprised that VW goes by mileage. My wife's Civic has a reading for percent of oil life remaining. Supposedly based on factors like temperatures, average speeds and time since previous oil change.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm at 36,000 on my car and plan on doing a 40k service soon. I have a question though my DSG transmission has about 4000 miles on it. 

If you were in my shoes would you just include it in the service or leave it out?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> I'm at 36,000 on my car and plan on doing a 0k service soon. I have a question though my DSG transmission has about 4000 miles on it.
> 
> If you were in my shoes would you just include it in the service or leave it out?


If I was in your shoes, I would hang on to my money for as long as possible.

Assuming you are having a VW dealership do the service, I doubt that they will give you a discount for the DSG service simply because you are having your freebie 36,000 mile service done.

In addition, if you keep your car for a very long time, that second 40,000 mile service will come 4,000 miles sooner.

Now, if the money is burning a hole in your pocket and you don't think you can keep from spending it during the next 4,000 miles, get it done at the same time. 

JMHO, if I was in your shoes.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

TDI_Jeffster said:


> I just scheduled my 40k mile service for tomorrow and was surprised that the dealer quoted me around $600 for the service. Quite a shock after having free service up till this one. <p>I plan on talking to them in depth in the morning to learn more about what they plan on doing to justify the expense. Has anyone else already had this service done?





TDI_Jeffster said:


> Here's the report back (sorry for the delay but I went on a 3 day trip immediately after):<p>My total cost was $320. Of that amount parts were roughly $80 and the rest labor. The 40k service (at my dealer anyway) consisted of; Oil change, Inspect brakes, belts, tires and exterior lights, Replace air and fuel filters, Rotate and balance tires, Replace spark plugs, Fuel system service and Reset MRI. My cabin air filter was not changed at this time, but it didn't need to be either.<p>There was an additional $35 shop supply charge on my bill, but the service rep gave me a coupon for 12.5% off which took off almost $40 from my bill. My out of pocket expense was $320.20<p>So I'm good now for another 10 weeks until my 50k oil change... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0">


I had the service done recently, and my dealer does it by the book, they don't recommend extra services other dealers try to add. 

My cost were $211 for the 40K service, which included oil, filter, air filter, cabin filter, rotate & balance, and all those checks. I also paid an additional $350 for the DSG service, which is required at 40,000 miles.

Total was just under $600 out the door for both the 40K service and DSG. 

I think you did overpay a bit, because they had you do the spark plugs early. The spark plugs on the CC are not required until I believe 60,000 miles, definitely not at 40,000 miles. But, many people still change them early at 40,000 miles, so not bad really.


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I paid $560 for my 40k recently. It included everything mentioned plus spark plugs and DSG service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

This is the oldest ongoing racket by VW.

But the DSG service is something I am unfamiliar about, although I suspect you can get it done at an indie for less than half of what VW is asking.


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got mine done including the DSG service at a local VW authorized/trained shop. For everything they charged me $390.00.


----------



## aih312 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a CPO CC so I had the dealer do the DSG for like 300 bucks...However the 40K service I did myself and trust me it aint that hard...I am pretty lazy too so you can save yourself some cash and do the 40k for around 150ish....Its an oil change, air filter, cabin filter and plugs (Plugs is what everyone is saying and mine looked rough so I tend to agree at 40k they needed to be changed) My dealer told me that I should get the 40k done for 600.00 before in the next 5k miles....they are pretty full of BS so I take their word with a grain of salt..

A


----------

